# Quanti siete a cena?



## uther78

Salve, nella frase 

"Quanti siete a cena?" 

io sento quel "quanti" come un aggettivo in posizione predicativa (invece sul mio testo di grammatica è pronome).
Forse il problema diventa più chiaro se modifichiamo l'ordine in 

"A cena siete quanti?" che sento molto simile a "a cena siete numerosi?" in cui "numerosi" è chiaramente aggettivo (in un predicato nominale).

Diverso è il caso di 

"I tuoi amici sono quelli?" 
in cui "quelli" è chiaramente pronome con funzione deittica.
C'è una regola che dica di preciso quando quegli aggettivi determinativi che fanno anche da pronomi, in funzione predicativa, sono appunto aggettivi o pronomi?
Grazie!


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Uther, 
secondo me è aggettivo quando accompagna un sostantivo (A.) e pronome quando lo sostituisce (B.):

A. «Quanti parenti siete a cena?», aggettivo;

B. «(In) Quanti siete a cena?», pronome.


----------



## uther78

dragonseven said:


> Ciao Uther,
> secondo me è aggettivo quando accompagna un sostantivo (A.) e pronome quando lo sostituisce (B.):
> 
> A. «Quanti parenti siete a cena?», aggettivo;
> 
> B. «(In) Quanti siete a cena?», pronome.



Ciao, e se per esempio scrivessi
"Gli uomini sono molti" 
in questo caso l'aggettivo determinativo (indefinito) "molti" è aggettivo anche senza il nome vicino, giusto?


----------



## dragonseven

Assolutamente sí. 
Ciò non dipende prettamente dalla vicinanza del sostantivo, ma dalla funzione sintattica che esso ricopre.
In "Gli uomini sono molti.", ci si accorge subíto che il lemma "molti" non può essere avverbio perché è al plurale e non può essere pronome perché il sostantivo cui si riferisce è all'interno della struttura sintattica della frase stessa, dunque "molti" si unisce al sostantivo "uomini" per specificarne proprietà e caratteristiche, perciò è aggettivo.


----------



## bearded

D'accordissimo con dragonseven.
Qui vorrei solo osservare che la frase ''A cena siete quanti?'' (#1) non è proprio un esempio di buona lingua - secondo me. Sempre ammesso che qualcuno la dica, *non *è analoga a ''a cena siete numerosi?'', perché, anche dopo lo spostamento di  'quanti' in posizione di predicato (il che è quello che ''disturba''), questo 'quanti'  rimane un pronome interrogativo.  Per avere una frase analoga a quella con 'numerosi'(aggettivo), bisognerebbe chiedere: ''A cena siete tanti''?


----------



## uther78

Certo, era solo un esempio un po' forzato per far capire il mio dubbio.



bearded man said:


> D'accordissimo con dragonseven.
> Qui vorrei solo osservare che la frase ''A cena siete quanti?'' (#1) non è proprio un esempio di buona lingua - secondo me. Sempre ammesso che qualcuno la dica, *non *è analoga a ''a cena siete numerosi?'', perché, anche dopo lo spostamento di  'quanti' in posizione di predicato (il che è quello che ''disturba''), questo 'quanti'  rimane un pronome interrogativo.  Per avere una frase analoga a quella con 'numerosi'(aggettivo), bisognerebbe chiedere: ''A cena siete tanti''?



Quindi in "a cena siete tanti?"  "tanti" è aggettivo?


----------



## bearded

uther78 said:


> Quindi in "a cena siete tanti?"  "tanti" è aggettivo?


Sì, qui il significato di tanti è ''molti/molto numerosi''.


----------



## dragonseven

uther78 said:


> Quindi in "a cena siete tanti?"  "tanti" è aggettivo?


 Mi spiace contraddire BM, ma non sono d'accordo con la sua risposta. 

Rimane valido quanto dichiarato in precedenza per «quanti»; quindi, in "a cena siete (in) tanti?", «tanti» funge da pronome indefinito con il significato di 'molti; molte, parecchie persone'.


----------



## bearded

dragonseven said:


> ma non sono d'accordo con la sua risposta


Peccato (però sempre amici)
Secondo me, ''tanti'' può essere usato come aggettivo o come pronome.
''tanti dicono che...'' (pronome indefinito)
''Eravamo tanti'' (aggettivo indefinito, in funzione di predicato  del soggetto): il soggetto è noi)
>come eravate? eravamo buoni<  /  >quanti eravate? eravamo tanti< Che differenza c'è?
Uno è aggettivo qualificativo, l'altro agg. indefinito, ma sempre aggettivi sono.
Diversa è l'espressione ''in tanti'' che secondo me è una locuzione avverbiale, come ''in quindici, in gruppo, in molti'...
E' la mia opinione, ma naturalmente - come tutti - posso sbagliare.


----------



## uther78

Ecco, avete colto l'ambiguità a cui mi riferivo. Qualcuno conosce qualche regola grammaticale che chiarisca?


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Bearded 

Il tuo ragionamento mi pare corretto.
Qui, però, ci troviamo di fronte ad una interrogativa diretta:

«Quanti [di voi] siete a cena?», con sottointeso «di voi», quindi con «quanti» in funzione di pronome;

allo stesso modo,

«A cena siete tanti [di voi]?», con, sempre, sottointeso «di voi» (da non confondersi con il «pronome partitivo»), equivalente a «A cena siete molte persone?».

L'unica differenza è che come pronome il primo è «interrogativo» e il secondo «indefinito».

Caso diverso, ma di cui non ho piena certezza, per «Ne siete tanti a cena?», con «ne» in funzione di pronome e «tanti» come aggettivo.

Ripeto, in assenza di un sostantivo (o altro pronome ) questi termini difficilmente possono fungere da aggettivo.

Comunque ammetto che potrei essere anche in errore. Non mi resta che consigliare a Uther di attendere conferme o smentite a tutto ciò e di non affidarsi esclusivamente della mia parola, la quale rispecchia unicamente le mie impressioni al riguardo.


----------



## bearded

Caro Dragon,

1. Nella domanda ''quanti siete a cena'' io non sento ''quanti di voi'': Potrebbe non esserci ''a cena''. Quanti siete? Siamo tanti/molti..(aggettivi).
2. Uther è alla ricerca di una regola. A me sembra che i pronomi indefiniti, al plurale, non possano fungere da predicato: se lo fanno, diventano aggettivi:
pochi pensano (pronome)
i soldi erano pochi (aggettivo)
i soldi erano tanti (aggettivo)
eravamo tanti (aggettivo)
....


----------



## dragonseven

Va bene Bearded, se sei cosí sicuro non insisto e mi fido. 
Non fraintendermi, è solo che non riesco a ragionare su di una frase come "A cena siete tanti?" che personalmente non direi mai (avrei dovuto sorvolare ed evitare di scrivere l'#8 e l'#11).

Per quanto mi riguarda la risposta al quesito in OP è stata data. Aggiungerei solamente questo: non tutti i pronomi sono uguali; e qui si è chiarito un aspetto riguardante quelli «interrogativi».
Il resto meriterebbe un altro thread, sia per la parola ("tanti") che per la natura semantico-sintattica specifica («indefinito quantitativo», determinante o pronominale?), entrambe differenti rispetto al tema iniziale. 
Insomma, non vorrei uscire dal seminato. 

Spero che sia tu che Uther possiate comprendere questa mia posizione.


----------



## bearded

dragonseven said:


> Il resto meriterebbe un altro thread..... per la natura semantico-sintattica specifica («indefinito quantitativo», determinante o pronominale?),


Sono d'accordo.  Temo tuttavia che sarebbe un po' troppo tecnico e - per molti partecipanti - poco interessante...

Grazie della fiducia. Anch'io posso comunque sempre sbagliare.


----------



## Alemanita

dragonseven said:


> Ciao Uther,
> secondo me è aggettivo quando accompagna un sostantivo (A.) e pronome quando lo sostituisce (B.):
> 
> A. «Quanti parenti siete a cena?», aggettivo;
> 
> B. «(In) Quanti siete a cena?», pronome.




Buon giorno a tutti.

Ho trovato un esercizio sui pronomi interrogativi pron_interr.1.1.2
e vorrei sapere perché si dice "in quanti siete nella classe" e non "quanti siete nella classe".
Vi prego di spiegarmelo in parole semplici; ho letto tutto il thread ma devo confessare che la grammatica non è il mio forte.
O se forse si tratta di un uso regionale?

Mille grazie e buona domenica.


----------



## lorenzos

Alemanita said:


> vorrei sapere perché si dice "in quanti siete nella classe" e non "quanti siete nella classe".


Mi sembra che non ci sia nessuna differenza:
- _"Quanti/In quanti siete?" può chiedere il cameriere in pizzeria._​_- "Quanti di voi hanno/In quanti avete partecipato al seminario?"_​_- "Quanti (In quanti) hanno letto Justine di Durrell?"_​_- "Ti ricordi in quanti/quanti eravamo quella sera da Luigi?"_​Forse qualcuno saprà indicare quando si può dire solo in un modo e non nell'altro.


----------



## Mary49

In realtà c'è un vecchio thread (più vecchio di questo) su questo argomento:  quanti vs. in quanti


----------



## Olaszinhok

lorenzos said:


> _In quanti avete partecipato al seminario?"_


Qui suona decisamente meglio *in quanti*… Abbiamo partecipato sei. Abbiamo partecipato *in* sei


----------



## Alemanita

Mary49 said:


> In realtà c'è un vecchio thread (più vecchio di questo) su questo argomento:  quanti vs. in quanti



Grazie, non l'avevo visto. Lo studierò.
Saluti.


----------



## lorenzos

Olaszinhok said:


> Qui suona decisamente meglio *in quanti*… Abbiamo partecipato sei. Abbiamo partecipato *in* sei


@Olaszinhok Forse uscendo dal seminato, in quel caso l'alternativa non era precisamente tra _quanti _e _in quanti_:


lorenzos said:


> _"Quanti di voi hanno/In quanti avete partecipato al seminario?"_


----------

